# Sleepy eyes conversion



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey i just finished my sleepy eye conversion..I LOVE IT=^.^=

Anybody else got this? I know alot of people have it i was just wanting to see if anyone has pics of thiers or something


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

i tried it on my car and i didnt like it. ur suppose to have two switches and each one controls each headlight and it doesnt seem to work. or u can just cut the brown wire thats behind the button that lift ur headlight. u just cant do the sleepy eye with the lights on.


----------



## 240cracker (Feb 29, 2008)

I just did mine yesterday. I left the brown fire and im using fog lights for headlights so it stays sleep all day long. i cant mount them right though. to get the lights to shine high enough i have to put the lights higher so it doesnt look that sleepy...

has anyone used fogs? how did mount them


----------

